# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Tomatoes

## Iron

If you dont grow your own tomatoes you are an evil person and your life has no meaning. What is wrong with you? Get it together.

Made this good ass pizza. Made my own dough, made my own sauce from garden fresh tomatoes, topped it with some fresh sliced tomatoes....amazing. This is better than any pizza you can get anywhere. True story.

pizza.jpg

----------



----------


## Rutabaga

ass pizza doesnt sound very tasty...do you wipe it or slice it?

----------


## HoneyBee

Where be the mozzarella?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Hell, yea. 
Nothing like homegrown 'maters!
Sometimes I have so many on the counter, I go outside on the front porch and fire up the propane Coleman stove and get a large pot of water boiling. I scald( blanch) them until the skin cracks, then I put them on a cookie sheet to cool. I then de-skin them and put two or three depending on the size into a ziplock with three of four fresh basil leaves and a small sprig of fresh rosemary. Into the freezer they go to be used later in soups, stews, gumbos, tomato sauces and other dishes. 
Tonad et zeclare! Mai's ca c'est bon, Oui!


thats an awesome looking pizza!!!
and pizza dough is easy to make.

----------


## Iron

> ass pizza doesnt sound very tasty...do you wipe it or slice it?


And he has jokes.




> Where be the mozzarella?


I always liked cheddar on pizza, personal preference. Maybe Ill put moz on the next one...




> Hell, yea. 
> Nothing like homegrown 'maters!
> Sometimes I have so many on the counter, I go outside on the front porch and fire up the propane Coleman stove and get a large pot of water boiling. I scald( blanch) them until the skin cracks, then I put them on a cookie sheet to cool. I then de-skin them and put two or three depending on the size into a ziplock with three of four fresh basil leaves and a small sprig of fresh rosemary. Into the freezer they go to be used later in soups, stews, gumbos, tomato sauces and other dishes. 
> Tonad et zeclare! Mai's ca c'est bon, Oui!
> 
> 
> thats an awesome looking pizza!!!
> and pizza dough is easy to make.


Thanks! Yes it is very easy. I cut the onion and tomato, then made the dough while pan frying the onions in olive oil. By the time I put together the ingredients and had the dough mixed it was time for the garlic, tomatoes, and spices to join the onion...then just let the yeast do its thing while the sauce boils and reduces. Everything becomes ready all at once. Funny how that works out...

To remove the skin I boil them for 15-20 seconds then throw them in some ice water to shock them...they just about peel themselves that way. I like your storage idea, Ill try that with my next batch.

----------

HoneyBee (09-06-2015)

----------


## hoosier8

> If you dont grow your own tomatoes you are an evil person and your life has no meaning. What is wrong with you? Get it together.
> 
> Made this good ass pizza. Made my own dough, made my own sauce from garden fresh tomatoes, topped it with some fresh sliced tomatoes....amazing. This is better than any pizza you can get anywhere. True story.
> 
> pizza.jpg


Grew my first tomatoes this year.  Awesome.  Love fresh tomatoes cooked on pizza.  Going to expand my garden next year and grow a bunch of Roma's for turning into tomato sauce.

----------


## Jen

> If you dont grow your own tomatoes you are an evil person and your life has no meaning. What is wrong with you? Get it together.
> 
> Made this good ass pizza. Made my own dough, made my own sauce from garden fresh tomatoes, topped it with some fresh sliced tomatoes....amazing. This is better than any pizza you can get anywhere. True story.
> 
> pizza.jpg


I was just coming in here to announce that I'm losing my mind (never mind why.....  there are plenty of reasons).  And first thing I see is your post about tomatoes.  That's it.  I eat tomatoes every day.  BUT I don't grow them myself.  That's it.  Evil to the core.

Thanks for answering my questions about life, Mr. Iron.

----------


## Iron

> I was just coming in here to announce that I'm losing my mind (never mind why.....  there are plenty of reasons).  And first thing I see is your post about tomatoes.  That's it.  I eat tomatoes every day.  BUT I don't grow them myself.  That's it.  Evil to the core.
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions about life, Mr. Iron.


You should be arrested.




Im not kidding.

----------


## Jen

> You should be arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not kidding.


Not until you make not growing my own tomatoes illegal, Schweety, and I'm not kidding either.

----------


## Iron

> Not until you make not growing my own tomatoes illegal, Schweety, and I'm not kidding either.


That is disorderly conduct. Turn around and put your hands behind your back, interlace your fingers, separate your feet.

----------


## Jen

> That is disorderly conduct. Turn around and put your hands behind your back, interlace your fingers, separate your feet.


 Did Trinnity hire you to come here and enforce law and order?  I assure you that this is a nice place.  Welcome.  I must've missed your post introducing yourself.

----------


## michaelr

> If you dont grow your own tomatoes you are an evil person and your life has no meaning. What is wrong with you? Get it together.
> 
> Made this good ass pizza. Made my own dough, made my own sauce from garden fresh tomatoes, topped it with some fresh sliced tomatoes....amazing. This is better than any pizza you can get anywhere. True story.
> 
> Attachment 10644


I've been canning my tomato sauce over the last few days. I grow only Hardy Steak tomatoes, lots of meat, little water and seeds. I use only organic fertiliser and lime. I had some tomatoes so large that only one per quart was needed. I puree them so that's an estimate but it's damn close.

----------


## Iron

> Did Trinnity hire you to come here and enforce law and order?  I assure you that this is a nice place.  Welcome.  I must've missed your post introducing yourself.


Nice edit. Feel free to fall in love with me. I wont blame you.

----------


## Jen

> Nice edit. Feel free to fall in love with me. I wont blame you.


 LOL.  No worries.

----------

Iron (09-07-2015)

----------


## Iron

So...anyone else have good tomato stories? Recipes? Anyone interested in my sauce recipe? Blah? Words?

----------


## Jen

> So...anyone else have good tomato stories? Recipes? Anyone interested in my sauce recipe? Blah? Words?


Okay.
Let's have your sauce recipe.
I am a master of sauces, so I'll be glad to pass judgment.

----------

Rickity Plumber (09-08-2015)

----------


## Iron

> Okay.
> Let's have your sauce recipe.
> I am a master of sauces, so I'll be glad to pass judgment.


Pfff, so needy...typical woman.

5 large tomatoes (diced or chunked, your preference) Note: The amount of tomatoes you use will vary by species and size...you're on your own!
1 medium onion (diced)
2 tbsp minced garlic
2 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp Italian seasoning
2 tsp Kosher salt (more or less to personal taste)
2 tsp pepper

Pour olive oil in pan, when oil is hot add Italian seasoning to sweat for 30 seconds-1 min then add onions. 
Fry dem sexy onions until transparent and add the rest of ingredients.
Bring to boil, stir regurlarly so your SAUCE does not burn, duh.
Keep at boil for 5 minutes, stirring regularly, then reduce heat to simmer.
Let sauce simmer and reduce until it reaches desired viscosity. 

Dough recipe

2.5 cups flour
2 tbsp oil
1 cup warm (~100*) water
2 tsp sugar 
1 tsp yeast
pinch of salt (not necessary but I add it because I love salt so get off my back devil woman)

Put all ingredients in large mixing bowl (I have a Kitchen-Aid...greatest ever) and mix w/ dough hook 2 minutes at low speed, then 5 minutes at medium speed.
Remove dough from mixing bowl and put in another greased (cooking spray or oil) bowl. Cover bowl with plastic wrap and put in warm area (by window in sunlight if possible, or on top of stove while making your sauce concurrently as I do) for an hour or so.
After an hour your shit is ready brah. Oil or spray a large pizza pan and work the sexy ass dough into a circle, square, rectangle, pentagon, or whatever other shape you want to make. Top it, again, with whatever you want...
Cook for about 10 minutes at 450* or until crisp.

----------


## Jen

> Pfff, so needy...typical woman.
> 
> 5 large tomatoes (diced or chunked, your preference) Note: The amount of tomatoes you use will vary by species and size...you're on your own!
> 1 medium onion (diced)
> 2 tbsp minced garlic
> 2 tbsp olive oil
> 1 tbsp Italian seasoning
> 2 tsp Kosher salt (more or less to personal taste)
> 2 tsp pepper
> ...


Meh. Not bad. I do prefer Himalayan sea salt (because it's pink), but that's just a personal taste. And I love salt, so plenty of it wherever you like. Maybe fresh chopped Italian herbs (basil and Italian parsley at least). And please, brush the sauce on.........don't ladle it on.  Thank you.

rome-life-ristorante-3.jpg

Oh and my  husband has never ever described me as "needy", but whatever.........

----------


## Iron

> Meh. Not bad. I do prefer Himalayan sea salt (because it's pink), but that's just a personal taste. And I love salt, so plenty of it wherever you like. Maybe fresh chopped Italian herbs (basil and Italian parsley at least). And please, brush the sauce on.........don't ladle it on.  Thank you.


Himalayan salt is great, I have a small grinder I keep in my lunch bag for work, and a large grinder in the kitchen. Ill try fresh herbs next time I make it, maybe later this week.

I put myself through college ladling pizza sauce...just sayin.




> Oh and my  husband has never ever described me as "needy", but whatever.........


He knows better....and thats a sexy lookin pizza, Jen.

----------


## Jen

> Himalayan salt is great, I have a small grinder I keep in my lunch bag for work, and a large grinder in the kitchen. Ill try fresh herbs next time I make it, maybe later this week.
> 
> I put myself through college ladling pizza sauce...just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> He knows better....and thats a sexy lookin pizza, Jen.


I am glad you understand salt, Iron.  That's important. American pizza goes a little heavy on the sauce sometimes, imo.  Some herbs are better fresh, others are better dried.  I'm sure you'll figure  out which you like with a little experimentation.  

And if he knows better and is keeping it to himself, then he's wise.

Do you cook Mexican food, or is it just Italian?

----------


## Iron

> I am glad you understand salt, Iron.  That's important. American pizza goes a little heavy on the sauce sometimes, imo.


Ive heard that...my feeling is this: I try to limit myself to one pizza a month, so...the bigger the better. Thick sauce, thick cheese, and just the right amount of greasy pepperoni and Im happy.




> Do you cook Mexican food, or is it just Italian?


Ive done some Mexican food, not a lot. I would like to learn more because it can easily be made healthy, much like Asian food.

And I like spicy.

----------


## Jen

> Ive heard that...my feeling is this: I try to limit myself to one pizza a month, so...the bigger the better. Thick sauce, thick cheese, and just the right amount of greasy pepperoni and Im happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive done some Mexican food, not a lot. I would like to learn more because it can easily be made healthy, much like Asian food.
> 
> And I like spicy.


 I've perfected enchiladas. Well.  I do them perfect sometimes.......not always. And rice.........I can do that.  I grew up in San Antonio so I know what it's supposed to look like and taste like.  We like spicy here too.  When I make mac and cheese, I don't spice it up.  Everyone likes a different assortment of peppers on theirs:  cayenne, paprika, coarse black, hot shot, garlic pepper, and no doubt  a few others I've forgotten.  Like wine, one must learn the right pepper for any sort of food.  I lived in Connecticut for a while and had to carry Tabasco in my purse.  Some yahoo in Warwick, RI  tried to tell me I could use ketchup and pepper as the salsa on my cheese omelet.   :Angry20: 

We also do a mean Filipino Chicken Adobo in this house.  I like Thai food but  I don't like it the way I cook it.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Hell, yea. 
> Nothing like homegrown 'maters!
> Sometimes I have so many on the counter, I go outside on the front porch and fire up the propane Coleman stove and get a large pot of water boiling. I scald( blanch) them until the skin cracks, then I put them on a cookie sheet to cool. I then de-skin them and put two or three depending on the size into a ziplock with three of four fresh basil leaves and a small sprig of fresh rosemary. Into the freezer they go to be used later in soups, stews, gumbos, tomato sauces and other dishes. 
> Tonad et zeclare! Mai's ca c'est bon, Oui!
> 
> 
> thats an awesome looking pizza!!!
> and pizza dough is easy to make.


You can not get a tomato here in FL that has that taste I remember from those "up north" in the summertime. There is even a variety of tomato called a 'Ruskin' tomato that is supposed to be famous. For what I don't know. Ruskin, FL is only to the right as you pull out of my community (gated utopian place remember?). 

My Kingdom for a tomato as I remember!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I put myself through college ladling pizza sauce...just sayin.


Selling your own brand or slingin dough for one of those awful chain pizza places? Cause if that is the case, then I am reserving my opinion of what you call "pizza".

----------


## Iron

> I've perfected enchiladas. Well.  I do them perfect sometimes.......not always. And rice.........I can do that.  I grew up in San Antonio so I know what it's supposed to look like and taste like.  We like spicy here too.  When I make mac and cheese, I don't spice it up.  Everyone likes a different assortment of peppers on theirs:  cayenne, paprika, coarse black, hot shot, garlic pepper, and no doubt  a few others I've forgotten.  Like wine, one must learn the right pepper for any sort of food.  I lived in Connecticut for a while and had to carry Tabasco in my purse.  Some yahoo in Warwick, RI  tried to tell me I could use ketchup and pepper as the salsa on my cheese omelet.


I told you I kept himalayan sea salt in my lunch bag...well...I keep organic Sriracha in there as well. I got it at Trader Joe's. Get some if you have a Trader Joe's near, youll thank me.




> Selling your own brand or slingin dough for one of those awful chain pizza places? Cause if that is the case, then I am reserving my opinion of what you call "pizza".


I worked at a locally owned restaurant, washing dishing initially, then prep cook, then finally line cook. We made many different things, and pizza was one of them. I honed my cooking skills there. My brother is still a chef there...great place...ranked #3 out of 100 and something in the city.

I dont know many chain pizza places that offer duck as a topping.

----------

Jen (09-08-2015)

----------


## Jen

> I told you I kept himalayan sea salt in my lunch bag...well...I keep organic Sriracha in there as well. I got it at Trader Joe's. Get some if you have a Trader Joe's near, youll thank me.


There is no Trader Joe's near me.  :Crybaby2:  The closest one is at least 2 hours away.  I enjoyed Trader Joe's in Seattle this summer.

----------


## Iron

Made a few changes taken from reader input. I used fresh basil in the sauce (and a few leaves as topping) and used fresh Wisconsin mozerella for cheese...went light on the sauce this time, and made about 4 pizzas worth of sauce to freeze for this winter.

This pizza is amazingly amazing, and sexy! Thanks for the ideas!!!

pizza2.jpg

----------


## michaelr

Just did 6 more quarts. I try to do 50 quarts per year, but everyone I give some to already has some from years gone by. This year I'll do 40 and keep them.



Attachment 10706 Attachment 10707

I used the tablet to shoot these with, the quality sucks....sorry! The sauce is great though. 

A little: 

Onion

Sweet bell

Garrlic glove

Marjoram...... makes it taste like springtime.

----------


## MrMike

Mmmmm....

(and....Mmmmmm)

From the Chicken Scratch (Dallas)

----------

Jen (09-12-2015)

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> And he has jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> I always liked cheddar on pizza, personal preference. Maybe Ill put moz on the next one...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes it is very easy. I cut the onion and tomato, then made the dough while pan frying the onions in olive oil. By the time I put together the ingredients and had the dough mixed it was time for the garlic, tomatoes, and spices to join the onion...then just let the yeast do its thing while the sauce boils and reduces. Everything becomes ready all at once. Funny how that works out...
> ...




Cheddar on pizza????

 I bet you put ketchup on prime beef!!!!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Made a few changes taken from reader input. I used fresh basil in the sauce (and a few leaves as topping) and used fresh Wisconsin mozerella for cheese...went light on the sauce this time, and made about 4 pizzas worth of sauce to freeze for this winter.
> 
> This pizza is amazingly amazing, and sexy! Thanks for the ideas!!!
> 
> Attachment 10679


That looks very similar to a Margherita style pizza which is common at all the best New York pizzerias like Lombardi's and Grimaldi's (under the Brooklyn Bridge). I am not mentioning that these are the only places for pizza, just a couple that I think are the best

----------


## OceanloverOH

I learned to make a few really good, authentic Mexican dishes from my mother-in-law when I was married to my first husband, a Mexican American.  Here's one of my favorites:

*Mexican Pork Chops*

1 lb center cut boneless/butterflied pork chops
2 Tbsp extra-virgin olive oil
2 small cans low-sodium tomato sauce (or make your own sauce, using the 8 oz. equivalent of the canned version)
2-3 Tbsp ground cumin (or more, to taste)
½ tsp imitation salt
½ tsp pepper
Cooked rice

Cube chops into bite-size pieces.  Heat oil in medium/large skillet and fry meat until completely cooked.  Drain well in colander, wipe out pan with paper towel, and return meat to skillet .  Add tomato sauce and spices, mix very well.  Sauce should taste very strongly of cumin.  Cook over low heat for 15-20 min, stirring often.  Serve over rice.  Recipe makes three standard or two very generous servings; easily doubled or tripled (allow about ⅓ lb meat per person).

_Note:  I use imitation salt and low-sodium tomato sauce because I'm on a low-sodium diet.  Feel free to use the regular versions!_

----------


## Iron

> Cheddar on pizza????
> 
>  I bet you put ketchup on prime beef!!!!


This Wisconsin man doesnt need to hear about cheese from some yellow bellied southerner. You know how that turned out last time...

----------

